# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  bóle stawów- pomocy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 28 lat i od kiedy pamiętam ,, strzelają" mi stawy w nogach, kolanach i palcach. Gdy biegnę, często blokuje mi się kolano. Problem polega na tym, że od jakiegoś czasu ten przeszywający ból łapie mnie w nocy, nie mogę spać albo budzę się po 2 godz. snu i płaczę z bólu i z nerwów. Nie wiem czy ma to znaczenie, ale gdy ściskam coś udami, występuje ból miednicy. moją metodą na ból nóg jest siadanie na nich, lecz wtedy drętwieją. Nie mam już siły, chciałabym normalnie spać dlatego bardzo proszę o diagnozę i radę.
Dodam, że mój 10 letni syn również ,, strzela" często  stawami i boje się, że będzie cierpiał jak ja.
JAK BYŁAM MAŁA TATA JEŹDZIŁ ZE MNĄ PO LEKARZACH I ZNACHORACH I NIKT NIE WIEDZIAŁ CO MI JEST, KAZALI PIĆ TRAN.
BŁAGAM WIIĘC O POMOC.

Z góry dziękuję...

----------


## SAmAEL

Być może to RZS. Zresztą cokolwiek by to nie było - czego się spodzeiwasz /oczekujesz, że wyzdrowiejesz?
A inni czego będą /mogą się po tobie spodzeiwać /oczekiwać od Ciebie?
Chcesz wiedzieć co uwolni Cię od bólu? Myślisz, że inni to wiedzą, albo że tego chcą?

----------


## zacheusz112

> Mam 28 lat i od kiedy pamiętam ,, strzelają" mi stawy w nogach, kolanach i palcach. Gdy biegnę, często blokuje mi się kolano. Problem polega na tym, że od jakiegoś czasu ten przeszywający ból łapie mnie w nocy, nie mogę spać albo budzę się po 2 godz. snu i płaczę z bólu i z nerwów. Nie wiem czy ma to znaczenie, ale gdy ściskam coś udami, występuje ból miednicy. moją metodą na ból nóg jest siadanie na nich, lecz wtedy drętwieją. Nie mam już siły, chciałabym normalnie spać dlatego bardzo proszę o diagnozę i radę.
> Dodam, że mój 10 letni syn również ,, strzela" często  stawami i boje się, że będzie cierpiał jak ja.
> JAK BYŁAM MAŁA TATA JEŹDZIŁ ZE MNĄ PO LEKARZACH I ZNACHORACH I NIKT NIE WIEDZIAŁ CO MI JEST, KAZALI PIĆ TRAN.
> BŁAGAM WIIĘC O POMOC.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję...


Dzień dobry.
Taki problem dotyka ludzi często z problemem dziedziczenia chorób,zresztą jak widać Twój syn również zaczyna mieć ten sam problem już w tak młodym wieku.Z pewnością Ty także już za młodu popadałaś w kłopoty zdrowotne,ponieważ bywałaś często z tata u przeróżnych lekarzy.
Przede wszystkim potrzebujesz dobrej diagnozy,począwszy od podstawowych badań krwi,po te inne mogące potwierdzić lub wykluczyć stan chorobowy.Problemem może być,kłopot z Twoimi stawami.Dlatego poprzez lekarza rodzinnego powinnaś się starać o wizytę u lekarza specjalisty.Może to być reumatolog,bądź neurolog.Same problemy się nie rozwiążą.Takiej pomocy potrzebuje zapewne i syn który być może odziedziczył pewne cechy choroby i choroba może postępować.Wykluczam wizyty u jakichkolwiek znachorów,ze względu na specyfikę choroby być może niepotrzebną stratę finansową.Tran dla dziecka jest jak najbardziej wskazany,ponieważ ma właściwości uodparniające.Najlepszą radą jest wizyta u specjalisty i wykonanie badań,może również prześwietleń stawów,bądź tomografii dla lepszego zdiagnozowania choroby.Póki co w razie konieczności przy silnych bólach stawów, można zażywać niesteroidowe leki przeciwzapalne,o które można zapytać w aptece,które są dostępne bez recepty.Ważną rzeczą jest zapoznanie się z ulotką dołączoną do leku,ponieważ środki te mogą wpływać niekorzystnie na układ pokarmowy,jeśli się miało kiedyś z nim problem. 
Jednak radzę by przede wszystkim się przebadać,ponieważ przyczyna może tkwić gdzie indziej, i wówczas takie leki okazały by się niepotrzebne.
Na marginesie dodam,że komentarz SAmAELa jest nieco dziwny,strasznie dziwny.Jak komuś można pomóc w ten sposób,zostawiam to bez odpowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Nie wiem na ile tran ma działanie immunomodulujące, ale w tego rodzaju chorobach działanie takich leków/ preparatów bywa często nieprzewidywalne. Co do niesterytdowych środków przeciwzapalnych, to można chyba powiedzieć to samo. Znamienne jest, że te najbarddziej skuteczne dostępne są dopiero na receptę, a ich działanie poleaga właściwie tylko na blokadzie bólu - tym samym nie mając żadnego (niemal) wpływu na przebieg choroby, który określiłbym tym samym słowem: "nieprzewidywalny".

Umiejętność radzenia sobie z chorobą ( zaprawde powiadam wam: nie wszyscy są skłonni uważać tego rodzaju przypadłość za chorobę), przychodzi nieraz po latach, gdy już jest za późno na walkę, a i tak oznacza to na dłuższą metę tylko porażkę. Potrzebna jest samoświadomość i samowiedza. Nic nie daje zdanie się na opinie innych, tak w kwestji stosowania lekarstw /środków farmakologicznych, jak tego czego można spodzeiwać się/oczekiwać po działaniach innych. I siebie samego.

Jaka jest rola lekarzy /specjalistów w tym wszystkim? - pozostawiam to bez odpowiedzi.

----------


## SAmAEL

Tak więc działaj, albo nie rób nic.

----------


## zacheusz112

Właściwie nie wiem po co taki użytkownik próbuje pisać takie banały.Próbujesz udawać wielkiego znawcę albo jesteś "filozofem medycznym"?,albo Ci coś w życiu nie wyszło i próbujesz się odegrać na innych?To nie te forum,raczej psychiatryczne byłoby odpowiedniejsze.
A może próbujesz zgrywać proroka lub Mesjasza,bo te słowa"zaprawdę powiadam wam",są jakże znane i znamienne.
Jeżeli nie chcesz pomóc czy doradzić to po prostu nie świruj.
"Tak więc działaj albo nie rób nic",ciekawe co na to może powiedzieć moderator albo administrator tej strony.

----------


## SAmAEL

A co w tym banalnego ? Co Ciebie złości Zacheuszu112 ? Sam uważasz sie za proroka, a może za sędziego, że odsyłasz mnie na forum jak to nazwaleś - psychiatryczne?

Coś w tym niestosownego, że staram się zwrócić uwagę na dwoistość i nieprzewidywalność rzeczy? To chciałbyś tępić piętnować? Ale nie sam - więc wzywasz na pomoc moderatora /administratora? Ja zwyczajnie nie proponuję /nie narzucam  ślepej wiary w cuda, tym którzy mogą stracić /powierzyć innym kontrolę nad swoim losem.

A co do proroctwa, czyż nie jest napisane: "wystrzegajcie się fałszywych proroków", i zaraz dalej:
"Każde drzewo, które nie wydaje dobrego owocu, będzie wycięte i w ogień wrzucone."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytałam ponieważ często interniści bagatelizują objawy, byłam w tej sprawie u lekarza pół roku temu, i powiedział, że nic z tym się nie robi. Zawsze dobrze takim lekarzom podsunąć myśl...
Dlatego dzięki tym, którzy poważnie odpowiedzieli na moje pytanie.

----------


## zacheusz112

> A co w tym banalnego ? Co Ciebie złości Zacheuszu112 ? Sam uważasz sie za proroka, a może za sędziego, że odsyłasz mnie na forum jak to nazwaleś - psychiatryczne?
> 
> Coś w tym niestosownego, że staram się zwrócić uwagę na dwoistość i nieprzewidywalność rzeczy? To chciałbyś tępić piętnować? Ale nie sam - więc wzywasz na pomoc moderatora /administratora? Ja zwyczajnie nie proponuję /nie narzucam  ślepej wiary w cuda, tym którzy mogą stracić /powierzyć innym kontrolę nad swoim losem.
> 
> A co do proroctwa, czyż nie jest napisane: "wystrzegajcie się fałszywych proroków", i zaraz dalej:
> "Każde drzewo, które nie wydaje dobrego owocu, będzie wycięte i w ogień wrzucone."


No właśnie,ja wystrzegam się takich jak ty.Ocenę swojej osobowości właśnie wystawiłeś sobie tym ostatnim cytatem.
Na pomoc nikogo nie wzywam ponieważ nie mam się czego obawiać.Pragnę tylko zwrócić uwagę jakich to użytkowników mamy na forum,które ma służyć pomocą czy dobrą radą,tym którzy tego oczekują,a nie pustych frazesów,cuchnących pogardliwą opinią o tych co potrzebują wsparcia.Myślę że to Ty się czegoś obawiasz skoro się nie rejestrujesz.Ale tak jest wygodniej ponieważ można pisać to co ślina na język naniesie,bez konsekwencji.
Dalsza moja dyskusja z Tobą jest zbędna,no może po Twojej rejestracji,proroku "SAMAELU"

----------


## SAmAEL

Ostatnie zdanie mjego poprzedniego postu to rownież moja osbista refleksja nad systemem wartosci proponowanym przez tych co uważają się za "niosących wsparcie".

Co do rejsetracji, - wyjaśnilem Ci w wątku na sąsiednim forum, gdzie jak rozumiem zapraszasz mnie do dyskusji, jednocześnie strasząc konsekwencjami.

Życzę dużo zdrowia dla tej pani i jej dziecka - i co to znaczy? - nic.

----------


## matnow

Jest to chyba ciągnięcie offtopicu, ale powiem to.
Drogi urzytkowniku SAmAEL czy zdajesz sobię sprawę z tego, że nie zaprezentowałeś tu żadnej wartościowej opinii? Już twój pierwszy post jest zniechęcający, z resztą jak już powiedział zachariusz, stawiasz w nim pytania, na które odpowiedź jest oczywista. Nie wiem co chciałeś osiągnąć, może jestes tak zwanym prowokatorem? Tak w ogóle to chyba twój post można oskarżyć o trolling, który może być podstawą do dania ci ostrzeżenia, lub nawet zlikwidowania konta, zablokowania ip itp. itd. 
Malutka sugestia, jeżeli nie masz nic wartościowego do powiedzenia to proszę nie pisz. Ktoś prosi o pomoc/sugestię to mu sie ją daje. Nikt chyba w internecie nikogo nie traktuje jak guru i jest jasne, że ostateczna decyzja musi zostać podjęta osobiście/ w oparciu o prywatną radę specjalisty.
Co więcej cuda się zdarzają i wiara czyni cuda.
Oczywiście, że to czy nasze życzenia coś znaczą zależy od naszych prawdziwych intencji. W twoim przypadku to już wiemy. Poza tym to zwrot grzecznosciowy, a te podswiadomie podnosza czlowieka na duchu i dodaja otuchy a w tym nie ma chyba nic zlego? Bliskim i znajomym tez takie zyczenia skladasz? 
A / to mial spowodowac zeby wszyscy zobaczyli jak wszystko moze byc dwoiste? Twoj pesymizm i nienawisc do swiata, ktora czuc na odleglosc nie musi innym psuc dnia. Nie przytaczaj prosze biblii, bo czuje sie jakbym znowu swiadka jechowy spotkal.

----------


## takiese

ja edy miałam probelm z kolanami brałam suplementy bogate w aktywny kolagen - flexagen. nie było w moim przypadku nic to poważnego, ael kolagen rozwiązał problem i teraz nic mnie nie boli. może w twoim przypadku nei ejst to choroba, ale brak kolagenu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na problemy ze stawami mogę polecic suplemet Stavin, który jest w postaci syropu. Ja go stosuję ponieważ bardzo często ćwiczę i mam problemy z kolanem

----------

